# Quake III Arena



## Stridder44 (Mar 12, 2003)

So is anyone else here a "frag-a-holic"?


----------



## Trip (Mar 12, 2003)

Not exactly a frag-a-holic, but i do enjoy blowing the crap outta wierd species on saturdays.

And UT is better.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 12, 2003)

We'll call it a draw. I do so enjoy a good frag, now and then... Not that I'm very good at it.


----------



## Trip (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey: if you can blast a bot away with an enforcer set on easy you got me beat.


----------



## BIGDOGquake3 (Mar 12, 2003)

Back in the day (about 9 months ago) I was the best, and getting better. than I just stopd. If I play now, well lets say I wont be much of a chalenge. But if you want to play just say somthin'


----------



## wyvern (Mar 12, 2003)

Bah, UT is inferior, and I can give you reasons, but I'd rather not take the time at the moment 

I play the Navy Seals and Threewave mods for Q3 most every day.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 12, 2003)

UT is good too, I think...although only under 9...under OS X its seems kinda slow...but still a fun game!


----------



## wiz (Mar 13, 2003)

GEt UT2K3 that rocks. is it out for osx?
i usually play on my PC....


----------



## Arden (Mar 15, 2003)

Ok, let's not get a UT-Q3A battle brewing here.  Here are the advantages/disadvantages of each:

- Unreal Tournament has awesome weapons, lifelike bots, and wonderful & varied levels, but its graphics aren't great, it runs like crap on older machines, and it's slow to load.

- Quake 3 Arena has outsanding graphics & engine, low(er) system requirements (UT v. Q3 on a G3/233 w/16 MB VRAM @ 640x480: Q3 runs much better), and it loads quickly, but it's pretty much all the same, the weapons are generic, and the bots aren't as good as UT.

If UT ran well on my computer, I'd play it a lot more; as it is, I play the Q3 demo more (though not recently).


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 15, 2003)

It's funny that this thread was started.  I just popped in my Quake III and UT cds last night and started playing against bots to see how bad i've become.  If any of you want to get together sometime, I'm all for it.


----------



## toast (Mar 15, 2003)

I used to play Quake III Arena (the demo) a lot. I found it fun, easy to play, and I rapidly reached Hardcore mode against bots.

I knew Unreal Tournament before starting Quake III. All of a sudden I stoppped playing Quake III because I was pretty bored with the demo and got back just to Unreal Tournament (not 2003, but former version).

I can't imagine a better game. It's beautiful. It runs extremely smoothly on my G3/500. It's varied, imaginative, and can get pretty hard in may levels/occasions. I just love it.

But still, I'm very much like Trip: I frag only 30 minutes, afeter I finished some big Quark project


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dixonbm _
> *It's funny that this thread was started.  I just popped in my Quake III and UT cds last night and started playing against bots to see how bad i've become.  If any of you want to get together sometime, I'm all for it. *



Hey! Im up for it! Hm..does anyone here have enough bandwidth to spare to host a Q3A game? Hehe...I have DSL and know thats not enough (I've tried before)


----------



## wyvern (Mar 16, 2003)

Hahah you guys are comparing BOT PLAY as an aspect of game quality? I play Q3 almost every day for an hour or two online, versus people far more skilled than any bot. I played UT for 18 months. UT has serious issues with weapons and physics. Quake 3 PV has some issues, but the mod I mainly play (3wave) uses CPMA. It's awesome. Give it a shot.

And don't think that playing bots in a demo in any way shows the true quality of a game. There's a reason why Q3 is used in tournaments and UT isn't.


----------



## Trip (Mar 17, 2003)

Haha...UT tourneys can pay up to $25,000 while Q3 is around $10,000. But they're both great games, really.

Anybody interested in helping out with an macosx.com official quake3 tourney? PM if so.


----------



## wyvern (Mar 17, 2003)

I don't know what tournaments YOU watch...


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 17, 2003)

I seriously would love to have a Q3A tournament...but we gotta find someone whos willing and who has enough bandwidth...anyone here fit that bill?


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 17, 2003)

Gameranger?  LOL


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 17, 2003)

Really? I've heard about Gameranger alot, but never bothered to really know what it is. Does Gameranger do that?


----------



## Arden (Mar 17, 2003)

Depends on what you want to do...  I've been a member of Gameranger for years, and I know pretty well what it's about.  It's for chatting with other Mac gamers and for connecting to each other to play multiplayer games.  You could host a tournament game through Gameranger's service, though you still have to host the game on your own computer.

What are you looking for for this tournament?  Do you want someone to host, or do you want to set up a LAN?  I'd be willing if I knew the details, and I could talk my parents into it.


----------



## Excalibur (Mar 17, 2003)

You can always join up with someone that has a fast connection though, is all I mean. I usually play Ghost Recon on there, as of late. Pretty nice service and no 'pay to play' rule


----------



## Trip (Mar 18, 2003)

No GamerAnger D). I hope GR dies.
But anywho...i can get a host, i just need somebody to help organize. And organizers CAN be in the tournament.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *What are you looking for for this tournament?  Do you want someone to host, or do you want to set up a LAN?  I'd be willing if I knew the details, and I could talk my parents into it. *



I was thinking more like someone host a game, not really set a LAN party typa thing...


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

Provide me with details and a copy of Quake III )), and I will host a game.

Trip: Why could you possibly want GR to die?  What do you have against it?  Personally, I like it.


----------



## wyvern (Mar 19, 2003)

GameLamer is a pretty bad service for quake 3. Use Only Mortal. GR's server browser is poor and the one thing that might make GR attractive for some types of games, like board games, is bad for quake 3: the community. It's full of lamers and noobs and generally a frustrating experience to deal with. Besides, you don't want to host games on a computer that you play on, which is all that GR supports. You want a dedicated server.

GR is a newbie service, essentially.


----------



## Arden (Mar 19, 2003)

I'd be willing to host a tournament game of Q3, if I could get a copy of Q3 and get the hard drive to work.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 21, 2003)

You could always buy a copy of Q3A:Gold. Its only $30 and its comes with QA3 and Team Arena and is both Mac and PC compatible (thank goodness...someone at ID is smart enough to think of it)


----------



## adambyte (Mar 21, 2003)

$30? That's a nice deal. Know any place off-hand that has it? Maybe it's time to make a trip to Fry's....


----------



## dixonbm (Mar 21, 2003)

We could at least give it a shot, that is for those of us with broadband.  I've only got cable, but I'll try hosting.  IM me if anyone wants to play.  BMD98 on AIM.


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *$30? That's a nice deal. Know any place off-hand that has it? Maybe it's time to make a trip to Fry's.... *



Just about anywhere has it...


----------



## Perseus (Mar 22, 2003)

I am obsessed with first person shooters   I have been playing them since the first Wolfenstein, and I  got obsessed with Doom 2. I even made my own levels! I am working on one now even, if any of you would like to try it when I am done let me know!  

I definately enjoyed Unreal Tournament (original version). I liked it better than Quake III, however I still find Quake III enjoyable. I am on a DSL right now.

-Perseus


----------



## Arden (Mar 23, 2003)

A new Doom 2 level?  I hardly think it's worth my time... but I'd like to see the effort you put into it (since my time's not worth very muchthanks inflation).


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 24, 2003)

hehe, I bust out doom2 on my mac every now and then with all the cheats on, set it to the highest difficulty, have the monsters set to super speedy, and then run around in circles in this one level...and blast away at anything not me...hehehe...all the bodies...oh man, good times...but quake is still better


----------



## Arden (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh yeah, that level!  The one with a gajillion monsters that take like 400 rockets to kill.  Which level is that again?... 16 or something?


----------



## Stridder44 (Mar 26, 2003)

hm...good question...heh, i cant quite remember...


----------



## Lolo (Jul 2, 2003)

Has anybody had problems after installing Quake 3? I used to play with it without any pb.
I reinstalled it recently and now when I want to play against bots, it doesn't work. All the bots seem to be refused by my server...
Do you know what it could be?
Thanks


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2003)

did you try updating to 1.36 (I think)?


----------



## Lance (Jul 3, 2003)

Heh, on my system, the mouse seems really laggy. I'm waiting for the update, so I can actually play. Anyone know if I can possibly fix it? One of my guesses is that the IRQ is too low, but some of my OSX using friends laughed at me and said mac's don't have IRQ's. (Since i'm a big slackware user and all, I kinda' don't understand how they couldn't.)

If it is the IRQ, can anyone tell me how I can load the USB mouse module with a higher IRQ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, there is no low IRQ. It stands for Interrupt request, which is a signal that has a direct line to the computer processor allowing it to stop the processor momentarily and decide what to do next. I never heard about Macs not using IRQs. It's like you say Macs don't use any kind of bus-systems or so...
Your issue must have soemthing to do with your mouse-settings. Whether it's messed on macos as well or just quake.. You should find out. But it definitly has nothing to do with your IRQ.


----------



## Lance (Jul 3, 2003)

The mouse is fine, but if you check the iD Software FTP then you'll see that a there is a new beta release. It's called Altivec Test 2, or whatever. I'm waiting for the true release, because it might fix my mouse lag problem.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance,

Forget about IRQs. Manually setting which IRQs and DMA channels different peripherals use was necessary on pre-USB PCs. (I don't know anything about Apple's serial port system before USB, but I can't imagine it was that clunky.)

Isn't there an option in Q3A to increase the sensitivity of your mouse?

Or. . . let's see. You have a new 12" Powerbook. Is your mouse jumping all over the place? If so, what's running in the background? It's possible something is hogging the CPU and making your mouse jump. 

Or maybe you're running the game at too high a resolution, though that hardly seems likely with such an old game and new compuer.

Doug


----------



## Lance (Jul 3, 2003)

Increasing sensitivity doesn't help. It's not jumping around, and the res is set to 800x600 (and i've tried lower with the lowest quality settings) and it's still weird. The mouse isn't exactly jumpy or laggy. Kinda' hard to describe... it seems to have some sort of acceleration, but there is none set in q3, nor in osx. It's a USB Logitech "Wheel Mouse", which had a "made for Mac's" logo on it. And I'm not running anything in the background. I mean, come on -- I have 640MB RAM!

Anyways, this is getting really annoying. I played a game of InstaUnlagged on the pbook 5min ago, and it seems to have trouble aiming up/down. It's as if the Y axis has acceleration, but the X axis has lag. It's really strange.  The mouse seems to have acceleration while viewing the desktop too! But there is no way in "System Preferences" to change any sort of acceleration.

If only I could get Q3 running, I'd be free from ever touching my WinXP machine! Waaaaa!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

Well, did you try downloading Logitech drivers for mac? I have the Logitech MX500 and I am using Logitech drivers, eventhough macosx-drivers worked well too. Beside that, there are several options for moving the mouse. I think one option is mouse-smoothing (in Q3A). If that doesn't help, than try configuring your q3config file in your Library/Application Support/Quake3/baseq3
I am not sure, but I believe you have the possibility to adjust X and Y axis sensibility manually.


----------



## Arden (Jul 4, 2003)

I highly doubt you don't have enough power in a new Powerbook to run an old game like Quake 3, especially if I can run it decently on an old G3/233 with a Rage Orion.

Do you have any other problems in other applications with the mouse?  Are you using USB Overdrive?  If you are, try creating a new set of conditions for Q3 and disable Overdrive in that set.


----------



## chevy (Jul 4, 2003)

But you run OS 9 !


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

He does? Where did he say??? Oops...


----------



## Lance (Jul 4, 2003)

First off, I am using a Logitech "Wheel Mouse" and the CD-ROM drivers are for OS9 only.

Second, editting q3config won't do any good because it's re-generated on startup every time by the game. What's best to edit is /Applications/Quake3/baseq3/autoexec.cfg

And I'm gonna' try manual X/Y axis manipulation, although I feel that it's against PunkBuster regulation...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

Maybe you could check out here as well:
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/drivers/logictechcontrolcenter.html


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

And I don't think the q3config is always regenerated. I setup my special screen-size in there and it is accepted. If it would be regenerated, it shouldn't accept such changes


----------



## Lance (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm downloading the LCC right now. Oh, and what I meant by "re-generated" is that if you fsck around with your settings in the 'setup' menu of the game, it'll re-write the entire q3config (or at least portions of it). 

*Update:* It fixed the lag! But now... I have no middle-click! I can't bind anything to MOUSE3 in Q3A because of that fscking mouse config thing. Apparently, my middle-button is nothing! It can perform all sorts of actions, ones that I don't care about. And it can't just simply be the middle-mouse-button!!  This isn't very good, especially when I rely on my gauntlet being binded to MOUSE3 for a quick close-combat change.


----------



## Arden (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, can you do without your middle mouse button for the time being?  Maybe get into the habit of binding gauntlet to an easily accessible key?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

I have the same problem! But hey, my middle button is so slippery, that I used to change weapons by this. So, I am not using it at all.
And keyboards are much better for such cases.


----------



## Lance (Jul 5, 2003)

/me sighs.

That really isn't the point. I use the middle-button for tons of things in games, and no, I can't bind everything to the keyboard. In some games, my weapon-mode-switch is there. Or the scope. Or reload. While everything within reach of WASD is already binded to things I don't need immediately. Like Ghost Recon, for example. I have so many things binded around WASD that I really need the middle-button for mode-switch. Anyways, I don't really need it in Quake, although i'd be nice to actually have a middle-button.  Too bad I can't just install the driver that makes it unlagged, instead of that useless "Logitech Control Center". 

Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

Let's hope for a better LCC...


----------



## Arden (Jul 6, 2003)

Y'know, the mouse on this computer (the G3) is an old optical 3-button Mouse Systems mouse that, due to stupid software, has all 3 buttons functioning as mouse click (click-lock for the middle button, which is still kind of useless).  I have played many games on this computer, including Quake 3, and while it would be nice to have the mouse buttons functioning as different controls, I manage quite well with only a single mouse function.  Yes, it would be nice, but you can get around it if I can, and remember, it's only a game.


----------

